# Flat-Top Stoves



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

OK one more cleaning question and I swear I'll give it a rest...LOL

Flat top stoves. We got one about a year ago and so far I like it a lot - it is much easier to clean than a regular stove because I am really bad about letting pots boil over and dropping things down the burner holes. 

But...it's getting kind of grungy and I'm having a hard time cleaning it. The salesman gave us cleaner and wax -- I have used both, though maybe I haven't waxed as often as I should have. But the cleaner isn't working all that well. I've also tried a steam cleaner, and tried Magic Eraser, and those black burned-on marks just aren't coming off.

How do you do this? Any secrets to it?


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

I use a glass cook top cleaner by Weiman and red scrubby pad specifically made for flat-top stoves. I found the pad at the grocery store. I thought the pad would scratch the stove, but it hasn't. I clean my stove every day with the cleaner. If a burnt mess doesn't come clean after using the scrubby I use a knife and carefully scrape off the mess.
I like my flat-top too, but drive myself crazy because I can't stand to see it streaky or have burnt spills on it. I am considering getting a gas stove because of canning. I thought maybe the grates of a gas stove would help hide some of the dirt and I wouldn't have to clean it everyday.


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

I bought a house that had a flat top in it, otherwise I would have gottten a gas stove. We don't like it very much, partly for the cleaning issues.

The other problem we have with it is that when needing a lot of heat on the cooktop, such as when canning, the coils seem to pulse on and off frequently, and it's hard to keep a hot temp. going consistently.

Anyone else notice this, and do you have problems with it? Maybe I just don't understand the thing.


----------



## Sujae (May 14, 2008)

We use all Cerama Bryte products at our house. 

First the cleaner stays on the whole top for a few mins, then we take a paper towel and get as much of the spots off as possible (elbow grease is needed), if we cant get the spots off with the paper towel then we use the yellow scrubby, IF that doesnt take it off there is a tool that is a scraper with a razor blade that we use. It is also important to NOT use a wet paper towel for your initial step, water somehow really dilutes these cleaners, so start with a dry cloth or paper towel. 

The scraper is scary to use at first because you feel you are going to scratch the surface. Dont worry, use it when you need to for the tough spots. 

The final step is what we consider the most important. Rinse the top well. Then take a clean paper towel and buff it out as though you were waxing your car. Any residue left from cleaning will burn and only result in more work when you cook on it again. 

They take alot of daily maintence but I love mine. I think it adds to the beauty of your counters. Yet I agree there is nothing like a gas stovetop to cook with.


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

I used the manufacturers suggested cleaners at first but then decided I didnt want to fool with the scrubbling. So, I started turning my burners on briefly then I turn them off and squirt each burner with greased lightning. I let it sit for just a minute and wipe off the black mess with a paper towel. I don't recommend it but it does work for me. It doesn't seem to leave any ill effects. 

I did let some syrup drop on a hot burner and believe me when I say it will make an indentation on your stove top. And I wiped it off immediately.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

We clean with Baking soda. Works well and doesn't scratch the top.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I don't know the brand (am at work) but the only one I like is what I get from Sears. It's a white bottle with black design. I tried some others but they didn't work as well.

I use a "dobi" pad. I think it's teflon and is sold in the grocery store. I have never taken anything sharp to my stove, I just use more cleaner and elbow grease and have always gotten every single spot of cooked on junk off the stove.

To be honest, I'm not a real good housekeeper, and some times it might be a few weeks between cleanings, so I'd have a LOT of backed on blacked yuck that really looked like it would never come off. But it always has.

I've had smooth top stoves for about 15 years now. I'm on my fourth. My very first one has electrical problems and was replaced. I'm also my third house and the other two got sold with the homes. 

I have never had anything mess up my stove, and I make candy and spill stuff on it all the time, and like I mentioned, I'm not real good about cleaning up . . .

This fall, for the first time I got a scratch on the stove. I did this when something hard got stuck on the bottom of my canner and I wasn't careful about not sliding it around on the stove. 

Maybe some of the problems people talk about are manufacturer specific. I know my last two were Kitchenaid.

But my dream is an induction stove . . . Except I'm not sure what I'll do about canning then - still trying to figure this one out.

Cathy


----------

